# are crows good to eat ?



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

Lately I've had a few good opportunities to shoot crows but I havent as I would not want to kill a crow if they are inedible. So does anybody know if crows are good to eat ? Has anybody hear eaten crow before ?

Cheers, robinflavin


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

4 and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have heard of people eating them, I would not personally eat any animal that feeds on carrion.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

." Eating crow" the old saying implied that they were distasteful. I know the crow is a scavenger and not meant to eat.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never eaten one. They are carnivorous, so I am not too sure about eating them. Then again, cougars (mountain lions) are carnivorous, and their meat is reported to be sweet. However, cougars generally kill fresh meat and feed on that fairly quickly. As pointed out above, crows feed on carrion ... basically, any dead meat they can find. But in that they do not differ from pigs and chickens or bears, all of which taste very good.

All said and done, I have heard of folks eating crow in survival situations, and historically they were part of the diet of many people. If you search the net, you will find crow recipes:

http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm

I love crows ... feed them daily, have a flock that follow me while I walk the dog and wait for my return at home. They are about the smartest birds there are. Personally, I do not want to kill them. However, you may feel differently. In that case, you are deputized to try some of these fancy crow recipes and report back ... 

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice and the recipes. They sound tasty . I think I may try one. Although I do love crows and I respect their intelligent s.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldnt eat one now. But in a survival situation I surely would. I wouldnt want to risk bird flu or something crazy ..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, don't bother with sea gulls either... so im told...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am with Charles on Crows, however chickens, pigs, goats and etc, will eat about anything! -- Tex


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

squibs young crows are suposed to be ok to eat not to sure about old crows


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Old Crow is good to drink .... sorry, I couldn't resist ... misspent youth .... :drinkup: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Crow

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

don't kill them! they are super freakin smart, and if one of their buddies see you shoot a friend they may lay siege on your house.


----------



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

mrpaint said:


> don't kill them! they are super freakin smart, and if one of their buddies see you shoot a friend they may lay siege on your house.


Lol wouldn't suprise me


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Crows are supposedly as smart as a cat and they have a fairly extensive language of calls. Not as visually impressive as their more colorful feathered friends but beautiful in their own right.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can eat the breast, they are really dark and irony, look similar to duck but stronger flavored. I've tried it, not my favorite.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

if you do mite want to boil it first they can pick up some bad things and this is comeing from some one that eats every thing bob cats possums ***** mice rats squirrels coots snakes armadillos woodchucks gar
turtules not much i wont try boil a crow first


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

swarbt119 said:


> You can eat the breast, they are really dark and irony, look similar to duck but stronger flavored. I've tried it, not my favorite.


I saw a video years ago of a hunting club in the South that had a crow shoot in a Pecan orchard. They breasted the crows out, the meet was very dark in color, and grilled it for a wild game dinner their hunting club had. And they are very intelligent, I'd rank them on par with Canadian Geese.


----------



## davetm (Feb 5, 2013)

not sure on crow but young rooks are very tasty where the rook rifle originated from


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i hve heard of people eating the young ones but i am not sure about the older ones. have not tried them myself and i dont think that i will unless i have to.


----------

